# URGENT HELP NEEDED!!



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

URGENT RESPONSE NEEDED!!! my fuel gauge unit is out of my car as i type this, and i ordered a new unit that looks nothing like what i have, how do i clean the old one ( i was getting bad readings)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Check part numbers versus the one on this list


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Check part numbers versus the one on this list


my part number is 25060-17P75, zbums is 25060-17P65, is that difference due to the fact i have a digital dash or is it the wrong part?, its the one from courtesy, the reason im hesitent to put it in is there alot of exposed connections and i didn;t think that was right

edit: nvm i check a complete parts list and the 75 if for the digi's, but the wires and connections scare me cuz they will be in the fuel tank, and last time i check elctricity and gas didn't mix well, but i might be wrong


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> my part number is 25060-17P75, zbums is 25060-17P65, is that difference due to the fact i have a digital dash or is it the wrong part?, its the one from courtesy, the reason im hesitent to put it in is there alot of exposed connections and i didn;t think that was right


Ask Courtesy the difference between the 2 part numbers.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ask Courtesy the difference between the 2 part numbers.


see edit in above post /\


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> see edit in above post /\


Don't worry about open connections, if you've ever seen other units they are the same way. These units are well grounded and should cause no problems as long as the connections are not modified. If you are afraid of tank units, think for a while about how a fuel pump works........


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Don't worry about open connections, if you've ever seen other units they are the same way. These units are well grounded and should cause no problems as long as the connections are not modified. If you are afraid of tank units, think for a while about how a fuel pump works........


i was just making sure, both me and my father have never done this before so we were unsure if it was right, but i'm willing to trust what u guys say, cuz u know more bout these cars then i do


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Just think, if your car blows up you can sue Nissan........


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Just think, if your car blows up you can sue Nissan........


my dad could sue them, i'd be in the car lol i'm the one that is required to start it after we do ne work on it lol, shows how much he luvs me


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i had to replace mine and i was worried about all those wires too man. me and my car are still here so its safe....for now! lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hondakillerZX said:


> i had to replace mine and i was worried about all those wires too man. me and my car are still here so its safe....for now! lol


ok cool i'll change my sensor then prolly when i'm awake but i jsut got done wiht my stereo and shit so i'm goin to bed then my auto tech class at 9am


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok cool i'll change my sensor then prolly when i'm awake but i jsut got done wiht my stereo and shit so i'm goin to bed then my auto tech class at 9am


OH THANK GOD!!!! lol i put the new one in, had to convince it to go in a lil, but i now know how much gas i have!! thanks everyone for the help


----------

